# Soy Wax Soap



## calfax (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a 100% Soy Wax Soap I made the other day.  It's a very hard bar which is slightly off-white.  It has no lather but cleanses my skin pretty well.  I am considering using it as my base because its really cheap.


----------



## digit (Jul 31, 2008)

Nifty. First time I have seen soy wax soap. Do you think it would be a good facial bar?

I LOVE your dish pattern!!!

Digit


----------



## calfax (Jul 31, 2008)

*Facial Soap*

I don't know yet whether it would make a good facial soap.  It certainly leaves my skin feeling very "clean".  I'd even say it was a bit drying.  Perhaps if you mixed in a exfoliating material such as ground fruit pits?

My girlfriend insisted I have actual real plates for eating dinner on so she picked some up for me at a garage sale.  :wink:


----------



## digit (Jul 31, 2008)

Smart girlfriend!!   

I can not find anything on this! All the soy wax I have found seems to be just for candles, nomention of soaping. It is driving me nuts, especially the part about being really cheap.   

Can you share what exactly you used and the SAP factor?

Digit


----------



## digit (Jul 31, 2008)

Nevermind.......found all I needed.    

Digit


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Aug 1, 2008)

wow thanks for sharing!!
I've been dying to try some soy wax soap myself.
If you don't mind me asking, where do you get your soy wax from? 
TIA!


----------



## calfax (Aug 3, 2008)

*Soy Wax Supplier*

Well,
     I must confess this was a Hobby Lobby run.  I always feel slightly creepy going in there but I didn't want to wait 5 days for shipping.  Since I was just experimenting, I bought 2 lbs (they come in 1 lb plastic tubs) at $6.99 apiece.  This soy wax has unspecified additives in it (other veggie oil products to lower the MP).  I have seen soy wax advertised on the internet from $10 to 14 for 10 lbs of pure soy wax.
     My second batch of soy wax soap is a 50/30/10/10 combo of soy wax/hemp oil/shea butter/castor oil which is busy curing.  It has turned out to be a nice hard bar but has a yellow color due to the unrefined hemp oil.  It also has a slightly "rubbery" or "modelling clay" feel to it which is disappearing as it cures.  I will test it out later this week.
    "Shower testing" the plain soy wax soap bar, I am happy to report that it is very long-lasting.
     Once I have tested the hemp oil bars, I plan to order a big 10 lb bag of wax and get to work developing a standard set of recipes.


----------

